# 2011 LT2000 drive belt



## paiste18

I have a 2011 LT2000 and have had a few issues with it. First the rod came off, but that was covered, Next mow was today and as I was mowing I heard a noise saw a little smoke and the tractor stopped moving. I doesn't look like the belt broke, but is it possible the drive belt came off? I'm sure they wont cover this. Is there any place that I could get a diagram of it?


----------



## JoeKP

what is the model number? looks like XXX.XXXXXX


----------



## dangeroustoys56

Usually belts will have enough retainers to keep them on the pulleys, id get underneath and do a bird's eye view - ive sometimes gotten plain sticks wedged up in the drive system causing issues.


----------



## paiste18

I thought is was a belt because the acceleration petal went limp.


----------



## Bill Kapaun

JoeKP said:


> what is the model number? looks like XXX.XXXXXX


People can help you much better if they know WHAT tractor you have!

Saying LT 2000 is like saying Chevy.

Hydro or manual??

Petal or pedal?

Post the Sears 917.xxxxxx number.


----------



## paiste18

Okay here is some more information. I have been having a hell of time trying to fix this. This is 2011 Craftsman LT 2000 Model# 247.288851. I'm trying to replace the drive belt and I'm looking at the diagram but I must be missing something. The belt is on as you can see in the photos. Is this on right? When I tested it out as soon as I put it in gear the tractor just went without pressing down the petal. The petal is like mush and basically useless so I must have this belt on wrong. Can anyone help??:knife:


----------



## Bill Kapaun




----------



## paiste18

I have that diagram that's what I been using.


----------



## Bill Kapaun

Looks to me like you have it routed wrong?


----------



## paiste18

I can't figure out where I went wrong any suggestions?


----------



## Bill Kapaun

Looking at the manual, I see that has the variable speed pulley.
I'd check the pulley (part 7 in the diagram).
The way I understand it, it should "open/close" to change the diameter to change the speed.
I'd think the belt probably isn't "kosher" in that spot.


----------



## Country Boy

From looking at your picture and the diagram, you have the belt through the double pulleys the wrong way. The right side of the belt in your picture should be straight from front to back and the left one should go to the right of the top pulley and to the left of the bottom pulley in the double pulleys in the middle of the tractor. When you are looking at the diagram, you have to remember that you are looking down from the top of the tractor, and when you are laying under there, you are looking up from the bottom. Do you see where the #69 is on the diagram? That's the left hand side of the tractor. The #67 on the diagram would be on the right side of the tractor. Swap the belt around, and I bet it will work.


----------



## JoeKP

That's the first thing I noticed that looked off


----------



## paiste18

Well I switched it around and now the petal is stiff and you cant even push it down? What a pain this is. I shouldn't be dealing with this on a tractor that's less than a year old.


----------



## paiste18

Ok I switched the belt alighnment and the petal was stiff, but it worked. Maybe its stiff because its a new belt. I put the deck back on and made a few passes with no issues. I stopped and looked under the tractor and everything seemed fine. I felt the drive belt and it was pretty hot. I hope that isn't a problem? Is it normal for the belt to be warm? I guess when I try to mow this afternoon i'll know. If I burn this belt up I swear ill just pay sears to come out. Hopefully it won't be an issue.:beer:


----------



## Bill Kapaun

That's pedal.
Petals are on flowers


----------



## Country Boy

The belt will get very warm with use due to friction with the pulleys. If it gets so hot that it starts melting the rubber, then there is a problem.


----------



## paiste18

Well I used it for an hour and half to cut my lawn and no problems . So I think I fixed that. Now the dam break isn't working for some reason, so I'll need to look that, but at least i'm mowing again. Thanks for all your help. You guys were a big help Bye


----------



## dangeroustoys56

Dang - can defintely see MTD's influence on it - variable pulley is used in craftsmans too - thats one weird belt setup tho.


Always remember - flat side of the belt rides on flat pulleys , v side of belt rides in the groove pulleys . Sometimes things get turned around while underneath a tractor.

I dont blame you for wanting to tackle it yourself, with sears repair program youd probably of still been waiting .


----------



## wjjones

dangeroustoys56 said:


> Dang - can defintely see MTD's influence on it - variable pulley is used in craftsmans too - thats one weird belt setup tho.
> 
> 
> Always remember - flat side of the belt rides on flat pulleys , v side of belt rides in the groove pulleys . Sometimes things get turned around while underneath a tractor.
> 
> I dont blame you for wanting to tackle it yourself, with sears repair program youd probably of still been waiting .



Yep, and Bolens used it for a few years too.. The vari-drive setup..


----------



## paiste18

Well I'm going to have to call Sears anyway now because the thing won't shift now. I cant get it out of gear, and the brake isn't working at all. I wish they would give me a replacement. This tractor isn't even a year old. I just did the first oil change on it.


----------



## wjjones

paiste18 said:


> Well I'm going to have to call Sears anyway now because the thing won't shift now. I cant get it out of gear, and the brake isn't working at all. I wish they would give me a replacement. This tractor isn't even a year old. I just did the first oil change on it.



If it has warranty make them fix it, or replace it I did with my LT1000 I used to have.. It had a rod knocking, and they put me on a brand new engine to fix the problem.


----------



## dangeroustoys56

Wjjones : MTD owns Bolens now as well actually - i have a 2003 bolens and has just slight differences from my other MTD's - actually has the same hood assembly as my 95 MTD.


----------



## Country Boy

Bolens and Troybilt were purchased by MTD products back in '02 or '03.


----------



## ftorleans1

As others have stated, remember, the flat side of the belt will always ride against a flat idler. The V side of the belt rides in a V pulley. Not really sure about your hard pedal. If it seems much harder than original, do you have the correct belt length? 
I agree, A 1 year old tractor shouldn't have a ground drive problem... 

Cedar Mill Bumper and Hitch
Custom Tractor Bumpers and Hitches


----------



## jgarrido

*break...*



paiste18 said:


> Well I used it for an hour and half to cut my lawn and no problems . So I think I fixed that. Now the dam break isn't working for some reason, so I'll need to look that, but at least i'm mowing again. Thanks for all your help. You guys were a big help Bye


did you fix the break??? i have the same problem now, and some helpwill be really appreciate


----------



## username

paiste18: You're missing the spring labeled "51". I noticed because my #51 spring just fell off too, and my mower ate my main drive belt. 
I made a picture to show you where it goes. Check the diagram, it shows where, but it's hard to decipher. Look for the "C" to show you where the other end of the spring connects.

You're the first person to show pictures that match my mower!! Thank you for that. Now I can validate my setup.


----------



## Fotster

Looks like a spring is missing too. Item #51. OOPS - didn't see the previous post


----------



## Fotster

ftorleans1 said:


> As others have stated, remember, the flat side of the belt will always ride against a flat idler. The V side of the belt rides in a V pulley.
> 
> This model uses 2 flat pulleys instead of a V pulley - so strange.


----------



## Murphyc Essalah

Hi:
Just joined your forum.i have a craftsman 2011 lt200 (247.288853).
I tried to drive it up a ramp into my van, then heard a snap and a bit of smoke and engines eased up. It did start fine now, but blades don't engage .also is it normal for the 103" deck belt to be very loose? Many thanks


----------



## wjjones

Sounds like that snap might have been the belt. If the blades dont engage it could have pulled the pto wire plug loose.


----------



## Murphyc Essalah

wjjones said:


> Sounds like that snap might have been the belt. If the blades dont engage it could have pulled the pto wire plug loose.


Thank you for your help. 
Would it be the blade engagement cable that snapped or the spring? Many thanks


----------



## Murphyc Essalah

How about the 103” belt? Is it normal that it is loose?


----------



## FredM

have you actually got down and had a look to see if the belt is ok and still on the sheaves ?, drop the deck right onto the ground with the height control lever and see if you can take a couple of photos both sides and attach to the forum, we might be able to pick up your problem.


----------



## Murphyc Essalah

FredM said:


> have you actually got down and had a look to see if the belt is ok and still on the sheaves ?, drop the deck right onto the ground with the height control lever and see if you can take a couple of photos both sides and attach to the forum, we might be able to pick up your problem.


Thank you for your help.
I actually meant that its the transmission belt on top of cutting deck that is loose even though i purchased one. I ve read somewhere that it is normal?


----------



## wjjones

Check the clutch/ brake return spring, and pivot point. The pivot point needs to be greased about once a year to make sure it is returning far enough to keep the belt tight. The brake rod has some adjustment too. The most common place that the belt can come off, and is hard to see is the rearend pulley.


----------



## Murphyc Essalah

wjjones said:


> Check the clutch/ brake return spring, and pivot point. The pivot point needs to be greased about once a year to make sure it is returning far enough to keep the belt tight. The brake rod has some adjustment too. The most common place that the belt can come off, and is hard to see is the rearend pulley.


----------



## Murphyc Essalah

Will do. Thanks ever so much for your help


----------



## Matthew Faber

paiste18 said:


> Okay here is some more information. I have been having a hell of time trying to fix this. This is 2011 Craftsman LT 2000 Model# 247.288851. I'm trying to replace the drive belt and I'm looking at the diagram but I must be missing something. The belt is on as you can see in the photos. Is this on right? When I tested it out as soon as I put it in gear the tractor just went without pressing down the petal. The petal is like mush and basically useless so I must have this belt on wrong. Can anyone help??:knife:


 I have the belt running this way and still does not work. Belt seems too long when it is not


paiste18 said:


> I have a 2011 LT2000 and have had a few issues with it. First the rod came off, but that was covered, Next mow was today and as I was mowing I heard a noise saw a little smoke and the tractor stopped moving. I doesn't look like the belt broke, but is it possible the drive belt came off? I'm sure they wont cover this. Is there any place that I could get a diagram of it?


----------



## Matthew Faber

paiste18 said:


> Ok I switched the belt alighnment and the petal was stiff, but it worked. Maybe its stiff because its a new belt. I put the deck back on and made a few passes with no issues. I stopped and looked under the tractor and everything seemed fine. I felt the drive belt and it was pretty hot. I hope that isn't a problem? Is it normal for the belt to be warm? I guess when I try to mow this afternoon i'll know. If I burn this belt up I swear ill just pay sears to come out. Hopefully it won't be an issue.:beer:


Did you ever figure it out? could you please show the correct route of belt? thanks


----------



## Matthew Faber

Matthew Faber said:


> I have the belt running this way and still does not work. Belt seems too long when it is not


which one of these pics is correct?


----------

